# Tannerite



## ssmith (Sep 4, 2022)

Ever use to kill multiple hogs at feeder rather than only one and the rest run off when they are tearing up your property


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 4, 2022)

no, but sounds like fun


----------



## transfixer (Sep 4, 2022)

Never had the opportunity,  pretty sure you'd also be destroying your feeder as well though !   there was at least one video on the net circulating where someone did that, must have been a good bit of tannerite, as it made one porky go a couple hundred feet in the air !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2022)

I'd hate to get taken out by a flying hog   but that's about how my luck runs. I saw the video, it looks cool.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I'd hate to get taken out by a flying hog   but that's about how my luck runs. I saw the video, it looks cool.



I know how this Billy story ends. EMT, “It was a ham doc, impact wound from a ham.”


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 4, 2022)

People have done it and it blew a whole bunch of them into pieces !


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 4, 2022)

Shooting hogs is legal, but is blowing them up??

O.C.G.A. section 27-3-4 says

It shall be unlawful to hunt *wildlife* with any weapon, except that: 

Longbows, recurve bows, crossbows, and compound bows may be used for taking small game, feral hogs, or big game. Arrows for hunting deer, bear, and feral hogs must be broadhead type....


...firearms for hunting feral hogs, other than those weapons specified in this paragraph, may be authorized by rule or regulation of the board. Bullets used in all center-fire rifles and handguns must be of the expanding type...

...There are no firearms restrictions for taking nongame animals, nongame birds, or feral hogs;


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 4, 2022)

*O.C.G.A. 27-3-8. Unlawful Devices*
(2020)
It shall be unlawful for any person to make use of any pitfall, deadfall, catch, snare, trap, net, salt lick, blind pig, baited hook, or other device for the purpose of taking any game animal or game bird or any other wildlife, except as otherwise provided in this title or by rule or regulation of the board.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 4, 2022)

27-1-38 says violation of any of those laws is a misdemeanor crime.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 4, 2022)

GunnSmokeer said:


> 27-1-38 says violation of any of those laws is a misdemeanor crime.


Misdemeanor crime is off the chain no more arrest and secured bail, be sure your over 50 miles away from the county it happened in and just don't go to court no one will ever come for you. At least thats how it works for criminals of cooler and tweakers I see it every day.


----------



## DAVE (Sep 4, 2022)

You may kill 1 or 2 but most likely what will happen is more will be injured, maybe broken bones, burns, loss of eye sight, burst ear drums, bones from other pigs blown into survivors bodies. The injured will run off to die a suffering and lingering death that may last for days or weeks, no Medics are coming to administer pain relief. The blinded will run around squealing and hitting trees. I don't think explosives are an effective way to kill pigs but I know it is definitely not a humane act to intentionally inflict injury to any animal knowing that the chances for a quick humane kill are slim.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 4, 2022)

Its sad some folks think this is "cool" or funny. 
I get people "hate pigs" but come on.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 4, 2022)

Start baiting them to the area. Build a corral trap. Start baiting inside corral trap,but keep it “open” for a while. Let them get used to it. Set the trap & bait heavy to the rear. Catch most of them & shoot any hanging around afterwards. Way more ethical,and efficient ??


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 4, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Its sad some folks think this is "cool" or funny.
> I get people "hate pigs" but come on.



yeah, your right.  I have never shot any tannerite, and just figured blowing something up would be fun, but leaving injured animals isn't fun, nor is it cool.  It would be much more humane to trap them and kill them.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2022)

DAVE said:


> You may kill 1 or 2 but most likely what will happen is more will be injured, maybe broken bones, burns, loss of eye sight, burst ear drums, bones from other pigs blown into survivors bodies. The injured will run off to die a suffering and lingering death that may last for days or weeks, no Medics are coming to administer pain relief. The blinded will run around squealing and hitting trees. I don't think explosives are an effective way to kill pigs but I know it is definitely not a humane act to intentionally inflict injury to any animal knowing that the chances for a quick humane kill are slim.


I’m sorry, but I’m sitting here busting a gut lmbo, imagining pigs running into trees, parts flying everywhere and killing other pigs that escaped the blast……it was like watching a B rated horror flick! Don’t sweat it, I find a lot of stuff I read here funny as all get out!
 I’d never do anything like this or for that matter condone it, but that was some funny junk to read. Ifn I was a farmer and they were destroying my crops, I may think different. Pigs are very different for folks with different interests. For me personally, they are a Big Game Animal and I hold them as high as a deer or Turkey all day! But for many others they are big nasty destructive rats or roaches and a bomb doesn’t sound like a bad idea at all…….just saying


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2022)

I’ve only seen one small can of tannerite go off and it was pretty cool!


----------



## ol bob (Sep 5, 2022)

Claymore would do a  better job and just as much fun.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Sep 6, 2022)

opinions are good but some of those that say inhumane have never had there farm or lively hood destroyed, I know there are better ways but when you sit and wait and trap and they over run you, then you have to resort to something more effective


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 7, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> yeah, your right.  I have never shot any tannerite, and just figured blowing something up would be fun, but leaving injured animals isn't fun, nor is it cool.  It would be much more humane to trap them and kill them.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 7, 2022)

I seen a old man empty a BAR in a group of food plot ruining hogs had blood trails leading everywhere! I think I I mean he laughed about it while dragging them out


----------



## Donal (Sep 7, 2022)

*27-1-30. Disturbing or destroying wildlife habitats.*
Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful to disturb, mutilate, or destroy the dens, holes, or homes of any wildlife; to blind wildlife with lights; or to use explosives, chemicals, electrical or mechanical devices, or smokers of any kind in order to drive such wildlife out of such habitats.

NOTE:  Above is one code section.  Many code sections have to be reviewed to be informed of the current definition of anything.

Just dropping this section here as a reference.   
Feral hogs may or may not be included. 
Explosivies and mechanical devices have been used to destroy beaver habitait for many years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2022)

Pigs are non native to Georgia. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them all die. 

I also have ZERO problem killing piglets.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Sep 7, 2022)

Donal said:


> *27-1-30. Disturbing or destroying wildlife habitats.*
> Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful to disturb, mutilate, or destroy the dens, holes, or homes of any wildlife; to blind wildlife with lights; or to use explosives, chemicals, electrical or mechanical devices, or smokers of any kind in order to drive such wildlife out of such habitats.
> 
> Just dropping this section here as a reference.   Feral hogs may or may not be included. Explosivies and mechanical devices have been used to destroy beaver habitait for many years.


I believe that feral hogs are not covered by Georgia's legal definition of "wildlife."


----------



## Mark R (Sep 20, 2022)

I dont think i would consider that very sportsman like . my ignorant personal opinion tho .  of course i probably have more of a problem with some folks than i would with them pigs . They good on a grill


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pigs are non native to Georgia. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them all die.
> 
> I also have ZERO problem killing piglets.



we drop every one that we see if at all possible.  Even to the point of ruining a hunt that day.  If a pig shows up, shoot it.  I don't care if there are 6 does in heat in the food plot, and a buck could step out at any moment.  

If you see a sounder with a sow and little piggies, drop the sow first.  The littles will keep coming back and you can get more of them.  One local man killed 7 that way not long back.

Same for 'yotes.


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 20, 2022)

north_ga fireman said:


> opinions are good but some of those that say inhumane have never had there farm or lively hood destroyed, I know there are better ways but when you sit and wait and trap and they over run you, then you have to resort to something more effective



Don't farmers have insurance and get government subsidies for this kind of stuff?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 20, 2022)

chase870 said:


> Misdemeanor crime is off the chain no more arrest and secured bail, be sure your over 50 miles away from the county it happened in and just don't go to court no one will ever come for you. At least thats how it works for criminals of cooler and tweakers I see it every day.


Don't even get me started, guy I know well arrested for possession of paraphernalia, meth, firearms during crime. Sat at jail for 2 days, on 2nd day he made bail which I figure was only 10% of the $14,000. Jail said his address was one city and he lives 30 miles in another city. Yet even though he had meth, he still is assumed innocent. The popo called his son to come get his truck cause he had not put it into his name after buying from son months ago


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 20, 2022)

ssmith said:


> Ever use to kill multiple hogs at feeder rather than only one and the rest run off when they are tearing up your property



Look it up on You Tube.  Some killing hogs with tannerite, some close to killing humans.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 20, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> Don't farmers have insurance and get government subsidies for this kind of stuff?



  No. Very few small farmers carry crop insurance. Can’t afford it & the red tape involved.


----------



## longrangedog (Sep 21, 2022)

Trap them with a corral trap or Pig Brig.  Utube has corral trap instructions. No other method comes close to the effectiveness of a trap.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 21, 2022)

No way I could blow up a hog or intentionally “shoot one in the belly” so it can run off and die a miserable death.


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Sep 21, 2022)

north_ga fireman said:


> opinions are good but some of those that say inhumane have never had there farm or lively hood destroyed, I know there are better ways but when you sit and wait and trap and they over run you, then you have to resort to something more effective


Beat me to it. I have in laws who own a multi million dollar plantation in south Ga. They cause nearly $100,000 in damages yearly. They will be killed with extreme prejudice at all times. No compassion for feral hogs period!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 21, 2022)

just remember for every # of tannerite you use you need to be 100 yards away


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> just remember for every # of tannerite you use you need to be 100 yards away



I had to watch one of the idiots, blew the front of a microwave off with tannerite and hit him in the head about 50 yds away.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 21, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I had to watch one of the idiots, blew the front of a microwave off with tannerite and hit him in the head about 50 yds away.



kinda like the guy I saw the video of that blew up the old riding mower at 25 yards...the metal pieces cut his leg pretty deep


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 22, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> just remember for every # of tannerite you use you need to be 100 yards away


A #? As in a Pound? I’ve only seen one small jar blow up and I doubt it weighed 1/4oz…..it was pretty awesome! I’d be 100+ and ducking behind something to watch a pound go off. And yeah, that’d be pretty nasty in the middle of a sounder!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 22, 2022)

you may not like being 100 yards away from a pound


----------



## chase870 (Sep 22, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> just remember for every # of tannerite you use you need to be 100 yards away


A couple of pounds will blow the windows out of your house if its too close to it. Four or five pounds will cause Ga. Power to fly their helicopter to check the power lines if set it off underneath them, it also causes car alarms to go off for a considerable distance. If a Jackson County Deputy has been with the Sheriff's Office for a long time be they know exactly where 98 Viper Lane is


----------



## jrickman (Sep 23, 2022)

Back in the late 80s when hogs were just really starting to become a problem up my way, I heard an old timer say (paraphrased), "There might come a day when we're mighty thankful the woods are full of hogs. I remember when you couldn't hardly get anything that would feed you for more than a day out of these mountains."

Same guy also told stories of trying to catch squirrels with snares and box traps to save ammo during the depression. He said they'd eat dang near anything the boys brought home with fur or feathers on it to keep from having to kill any chickens.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 23, 2022)

jrickman said:


> Same guy also told stories of trying to catch squirrels with snares and box traps to save ammo during the depression. He said they'd eat dang near anything the boys brought home with fur or feathers on it to keep from having to kill any chickens.



My Paw Paw taught me how to make box traps for squirrels and quail/rabbit.  Shotgun shells were for Chicken Hawks and Deer.  I still have his s/s shotgun.  The water drum at the barn was for squirrel dispatch.  There were rabbits in the coops in the chicken yard and if you wanted fried chicken Maw Maw would be back in a minute...she was 4' 11" and faster than greased lightening.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 23, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> My Paw Paw taught me how to make box traps for squirrels and quail/rabbit.  Shotgun shells were for Chicken Hawks and Deer.  I still have his s/s shotgun.  The water drum at the barn was for squirrel dispatch.  There were rabbits in the coops in the chicken yard and if you wanted fried chicken Maw Maw would be back in a minute...she was 4' 11" and faster than greased lightening.


I had a aunt named “Ruthy”, her nickname was rooster. She would walk thru the chicken yard, grab one and wring it’s neck quicker than a cat could lick his tail.
and never miss a step. She wasn’t one to mess with either.  I use rat traps with a kill bar and peanut butter for squirrels.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 23, 2022)

@Hillbilly stalker ...sounds like my Maw Maw...she taught me how to shoot shotgun shells off the fence post with a .22 from the front Gallery


----------

